# Aligning RDA/RTA logo to face front of a Minikin v2 or any mod for that matter.



## Sterling Vape (13/7/17)

I like things to look symmetrical and I have been using a Druga on my Minikin v2 but every time I look at the set up or pick it up for a vape I get P'd off at the fact that the logo on the Druga is forced to face diagonally. This is because the based is screwed on to the 510 until a certain point. Sure i can turn the top cap of the RDA so that the logo faces the front but that means I cannot get my airflow aligned on to my coils.

I know there are many of you out there who share this frustration. Is there any way get around this?


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/17)

@Sterling Vape pet hate of mine... only option is to use a mod guard which is a washer type thing that goes bet mod and atty to raise it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

